# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Διώρυγες  (Canals) >  Ρόδα του Φαλκιρκ (The Falkirk Wheel)

## Naias II

Η ρόδα του Falkirk είναι ένας περιστρεφόμενος μοχλός με δύο μπράτσα που βρίσκεται στη Σκωτία, στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο.
Δημιουργήθηκε με σκοπό τη μεταφορά των πλοιαρίων από το άνω κανάλι στο κάτω και αντιστρόφως, ύψους 35 μέτρων.
Η μεταφορά διαρκεί 15 λεπτά και κόστος περίπου 9 ευρώ/άτομο.

falkirk_wheel_1.jpg

Πιο αναλυτικά στη παρακάτω παρουσίαση 
Roda[1].skotia.pps

*Youtube*
Falkirk Wheel is turning

----------


## Trakman

Εντυπωσιακό!!! Ευχαριστούμε Σπύρο!!!

----------


## Natsios

Πράγματι είναι εντυπωσιακό έργο, αντιπροσωπευτικό απόλυτης μηχανικής.
Μπράβο Naias II που το παρουσίασες

----------

